# Defenders of Daybreak OT thread



## thatdarncat (Feb 17, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Err - I gently remind folks that I have to eventually delete all the really OT comments, and doing so is a pain in the butt.




Hey, let's give PCat a rest and chatter away in here. (Remember, the less time he has to spend cleaning OT comments out of the thread, the more time he has to work on the next update) 

You're all putting far too much effort into Valentine's day. Seri and I spent the day laying in front of the fire watching movies and reading. Oh and taking naps. Perfect valentines day after all the craziness that is our every day lives. No special dinner even - quick and easy with a minimum of effort.

purrfect!


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2004)

God bless you. Cleaning out posts is a pain in the tookus!

We spent the day cleaning our house. I'm thinking of shaving the dogs if it stops them from shedding so much.


----------



## Bronz Dragon (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey this thread is a great idea!

  I guess the way you celebrate Valentine's Day all depends on how each person likes to appreciate the other and how each likes to be appreciated.  Some people don't like a lot of ceremony, while others love it when they are fawned over and pampered, wined and dined etc.  I'm easygoing as far as that goes but I love pulling out surprise after surprise for my own lady love, especially when one really sweeps her off her feet.  It's amazing how much pressure a 100 lb. girl can exert on you neck when she's hanging off it, though.

_[edited for sleep-deprived ravings]_

  - Bronz


----------



## Raging Epistaxis (Feb 17, 2004)

*please tell me...*



> I'm thinking of shaving the dogs




that's not a euphemism for something Eric's Grandma would not condone ?!?  

I knew I guy in college who got busted for something like that. Maybe.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Feb 17, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> We spent the day cleaning our house. I'm thinking of shaving the dogs if it stops them from shedding so much.




But they're so cute with their hair still attached.  Sides, no matter how bald you shave an animal, they still find some way to leave fur everywhere (especially on new clothing).


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 17, 2004)

thatdarncat said:
			
		

> You're all putting far too much effort into Valentine's day. Seri and I spent the day laying in front of the fire watching movies and reading. Oh and taking naps. Perfect valentines day after all the craziness that is our every day lives. No special dinner even - quick and easy with a minimum of effort.
> 
> purrfect!




Most years I pretty much ignore Valentine's Day.  We didn't do anything special this year, but I did give AO some flowers and a box of Peeps.  Just because I've always been a kind of Valentine's scrooge, and I'm trying to stop being stubborn about things.


----------



## Wolfspirit (Feb 17, 2004)

Heh, I was thinking about something like this.  Now it just remains to be seen how long before THIS has to get edited for Thread Length.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2004)

On the plus side, we _did_ go and buy a lot of half-price candy on the 15th....

Anyways, I have no tape for the next game, which in some ways is a shame. It's going to be all memory. But I bet everyone will be thrilled for the return of their favorite uber-lawful demigoddess.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 17, 2004)

Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> Heh, I was thinking about something like this.  Now it just remains to be seen how long before THIS has to get edited for Thread Length.




Meh then we just start another one.


----------



## Pyske (Feb 17, 2004)

Re. DOD:  I'm looking forward to learning more about Soder.  It's "quirks" fascinate me.

Re. Valentines:  You know a holiday is over-commercialized when it spawns sub-races. (i.e. "Sweetest Day")  

 . . . . . . . -- Eric


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 17, 2004)

D'oh!  Sorry for cluttering up the story thread, Piratecat; I didn't realize it was a pain to delete posts (although I shoulda).

Anyway, to each their own on Valentine's Day.  I kinda enjoy it, but then I'm a sucker for feast days.

Daniel


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2004)

No problem, Daniel; I'll delete your altered wedding photo!  Hee hee, I crack myself up.  Hey, while I have you, swing by the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum; someone posted there from Asheville, and maybe you know someone who is looking for a player.

Meanwhile:  In the next update, you'll find out that Nacreous is secretly populated by modrons!


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh yes -- I forgot to mention that that picture is gonna give me nightmares.  Could I persuade you to leave it up until I get a chance to show it to my blushing bride?  It might convince her to shave that beard off. 

Daniel


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2004)

Glad to. I'd hate for those five minutes of photoshopping to go to waste.


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 17, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Anyway, to each their own on Valentine's Day.  I kinda enjoy it, but then I'm a sucker for feast days.




It sounds to me like you're celebrating for all the right reasons.  And that's a fine and good thing.  The behavior that bugs me is the commercial sponsored guilt layed on with a trowel that says "Buy or you don't really love him/her!"  Bleagh.

Can I get the recipie for those truffles?


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 17, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> On the plus side, we _did_ go and buy a lot of half-price candy on the 15th....
> 
> Anyways, I have no tape for the next game, which in some ways is a shame. It's going to be all memory. But I bet everyone will be thrilled for the return of their favorite uber-lawful demigoddess.




Oooh, Halcyon.  Can't wait.

And yes, half price candy is great.  Sadly, our local grocery store didn't have any.  Just expensive, out way too early Easter candy.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, KidCthulhu, the truffles were the only non-homemade part of the meal:  a local shop called The Chocolate Fetish makes them, and I figured it was a great excuse to use a gift certificate I had for the place.

But the cheesecake recipe is superb -- it's Rose Levy Beranbaum's cheesecake from _The Cake Bible_.  I thought it was available online; I'm apparently mistaken.  Lemme know if you want a copy of it; I made two of them for our wedding and one for my sister's, and it really comes out well.  Beranbaum is an insane baker (some of her recipes literally take days to make), but she knows her stuff.

And I showed Sharon the picture, Kevin, and she laughed and said, "Wait -- that's gonna give YOU nightmares?!  What about ME?"

Your work here is done.  Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh yeah -- and for you folks complaining about Valentine's Day.  My gift?  Extended Edition _The Two Towers_.  I've got the best wife in the world!  We just finished watching it ten minutes ago.

Daniel


----------



## Wolfspirit (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh, and since we can be OT about things and I don't have to have P-Kitty Delete things (I did try to at least keep my OT posts to things that were funny before), my "Singles Awareness Day" consisted of watching various romantic movies (one might call them chick flicks.  Bah), and reading the Orestia for a class.  I guess that's romantic, in a twisted way.

On the plus side, it was probably a lot cheaper than if I'd had a girlfriend


----------



## Richards (Feb 19, 2004)

"Singles Awareness Day?"  That's just...SAD.  (Was that an intentional acronym?)

Johnathan


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 19, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> "Singles Awareness Day?"  That's just...SAD.  (Was that an intentional acronym?)
> 
> Johnathan




That was... funny!   

I'm not up for that SAD, SAD day. Too commercialized. Here in Alberta we have a day called *Family Day* which was on the 16th of February. It's a 'real' holiday, allowing people to have the day off to spend time with, well, family.

My sister treated me and my Dad out for dinner. Family Day is uber cool. An excellent reason to move to Alberta. Heh.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 19, 2004)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> The behavior that bugs me is the commercial sponsored guilt layed on with a trowel that says "Buy or you don't really love him/her!" Bleagh.



On a similar vein, the ones that really get me are the diamond commercials.  One I watched flat out said that women will love their diamonds more than they love their significant others!  Someone needs to put a muzzle on these people, seriously.

Diamonds aren't even that valuable!  They're just _the_ perfect instance of artificial inflation of a product.  I can't wait until our knowledge of chemistry and geology is good enough to create diamonds... I mean, it's just carbon matrices, right?


----------



## Wolfspirit (Feb 19, 2004)

Richards said:
			
		

> "Singles Awareness Day?"  That's just...SAD.  (Was that an intentional acronym?)




Yes 

Though on commercialism and diamonds, yeah, diamonds are the text book monopoly example.   A combination of inflated low supply and the "diamonds are forever" philosophy coupled with the negative connotations of reusing a diamond mean they cost a lot more than they should.

Of course, if / when the diamond market ever falls out, there probably will be some new incredibly expensive custom associated with relationships / marriage.

Man, I'm cynical at 4AM


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 19, 2004)

I have no desire for Diamonds, or jewelry at all really.  I keep saying, forget engagment rings, get me an engagement stereo!  That I can use.  I just can't fathom spending upwards of a thousand dollars on a piece of jewelry.

Get me a simple, silver engraved ring and a great stereo, and you'll still have spent about half of what you would have on a diamond.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 19, 2004)

The other day in Sagiro's game we found several sapphires worth roughly 15,000 gp. Now _there's_ your Valentines Day present.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 19, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> On a similar vein, the ones that really get me are the diamond commercials. One I watched flat out said that women will love their diamonds more than they love their significant others! Someone needs to put a muzzle on these people, seriously.



Although, to be fair, the song "Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend" is a triumph of crass, cynical protofeminism. Take it as something between a self-parody and a fun showtune, and the sentiment is great.

_There may come a time when a lass needs a lawyer
Diamonds are a girl's best friend
There may come a time when a hardboiled employer
Thinks you're awful nice, but get that ice or else no dice

He's your guy when stocks are high
But beware when they start to descend
It's then that those spouses go back to their louses
And diamonds are a girl's best friend_

Obviously, run far away if you meet a romantic partner with this attitude. Scream while you run. But the song still cracks me up.

Daniel


----------



## Seule (Feb 19, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Diamonds aren't even that valuable! They're just _the_ perfect instance of artificial inflation of a product. I can't wait until our knowledge of chemistry and geology is good enough to create diamonds... I mean, it's just carbon matrices, right?



They already can, it's just that DeBeers (the diamond monopoly people) are trying as hard as possible to squash them. I've seen some scary stuff on the Internet about it. When someone came up with a process for creating diamonds under pressure that have very slightly different chemical signature due to some gasses used in the process, DeBeers started giving away the (very expensive) machine for detecting the difference to diamond evaluators for free. Plus all the blood diamonds they sell, the massive stockpile they maintain to keep prices artificially high, and all the international corruption, bribery and murder they sponsor to maintain their monopoly.

I refuse to buy diamonds on principle.

The full story was on Wired, but I can't find it there anymore. I can find this exerpt elsewhere though:
http://www.fif3.com/howto/archives/001982.html

Edit: Found the link:
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.09/diamond_pr.html

  --Seule


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 19, 2004)

The whole "you should spend two month's salary on an engagement ring" rule that you'll read in bridal magazines?  Made up by the DeBeers marketing people.  I remember telling PirateCat that if he spent two months salary on a ring I'd beat him silly.

But I must admit I love my engagement ring.  Sapphire surrounded by diamonds.  Pkitty has nice taste.


----------



## the Jester (Feb 19, 2004)

Sapphires sure are pretty.

I think they're my favorite gemstone, personally.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 19, 2004)

Funny -- sapphires are what I got for MY wife's engagement ring.

Twice.

Stupid insanely-losing-valuable-things-self! 

Daniel


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 19, 2004)

Sapphires are my birthstone.  I am rather fond of them.  I might even give up my engagement stereo for those.....


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 19, 2004)

Well, heck, *orchid*, I've got an extra ring.... 

Daniel


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 19, 2004)

I just want to say that Wired story was great.  I assume it helped that I understood all the science behind it too... those are both _very_ simple concepts.  The vapor method especially, all it really takes is finding the proper combination of variables... though I'm sure Apollo is going to sit on that combination for as long as possible, unfortunately.  It would be great if they released that data and finally took down "the cartel".


----------



## Sialia (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmmm.  I wondered where everybody had got to.

Hi there!  I found you!  (waves madly)


Bandeeto and I were so busy having fun, we completely forgot that it was Valentine's day. We didn't remember about it until we got back online three days later and P'cat's thread was covered in it. (eeyuw)

Which says good things about how much fun we are having still being in love.

Sympathy hugs to those of you still looking for your perfect match, and kudos to those who have figured out how to do just fine without one.


----------



## orchid blossom (Feb 20, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Well, heck, *orchid*, I've got an extra ring....
> 
> Daniel





Find the first one after you bought the second did'ja?


----------



## Wolfspirit (Feb 20, 2004)

Heh, personaly, if I was proffessing my love and wishes to marry a girl, I wouldn't choose something that was going to be replaced in a couple years (like a stereo).  If I was avoiding the "ring" approach, I'd probably go with something impractical yet symbolic, possibly something I made myself.

Then maybe a stereo.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 20, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Find the first one after you bought the second did'ja?



Yep.  The jeweler thoughtfully packaged the ring in a black velvet Shadowdancer1 case.  Whenever I looked in the niche in my nightstand where I thought I'd stored the ring, it activated its Hide in Plain Sight ability:  though I was looking directly at the ring case, I failed my spot check every time as it blended into the shadows.

Indeed, had the nightstand not had a warped back, and had I not looked in there one night with the lamp on, and noticed that the light shining through the back of the nightstand was strangely blocked in one location, I may not have found the ring until we moved.  Thank god that dang shadowdancer fumbled its hide check -- curses that it waited to fumble until after I'd already bought a new ring.

(But the bit about trading it for a stereo was a joke, natch -- I'm hoping at some point to sell it on ebay or somewhere to finance a vacation).

Daniel


----------



## the Jester (Feb 20, 2004)

So, Sialia, when can we expect another update in the Early Years?


----------



## Wolfspirit (Feb 22, 2004)

Heh, I'm still waiting for updates of the DoD website to proofread


----------



## Sialia (Feb 25, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> So, Sialia, when can we expect another update in the Early Years?



Not until Piratecat posts up to a certain point. I have another chunk pretty much all finished, with illustrations even, but it can't go up until certain things occur.


And Wolfspirit--thatnk you for reminding me about a duty I have completely derelicted. I've been coming up with something else splendid to share with the boards--something new--actually two splendid new things--so the website kind of fell by the wayside--I should get back to it. 

Just as soon as the new creative fetish cools a bit.

I'd change my title to "easily distracted by making shiny objects" if there was enough space.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Feb 26, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> I'd change my title to "easily distracted by making shiny objects" if there was enough space.



I _knew_ your real name was Kiki!  

(and as a side note, why have more smilies gone albino?)


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 26, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> (and as a side note, why have more smilies gone albino?)




Not albino, the boards are being taken over by undead. They're skelliton smilies now!


----------



## Wolfspirit (Feb 27, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> Not until Piratecat posts up to a certain point. I have another chunk pretty much all finished, with illustrations even, but it can't go up until certain things occur.
> 
> 
> And Wolfspirit--thatnk you for reminding me about a duty I have completely derelicted. I've been coming up with something else splendid to share with the boards--something new--actually two splendid new things--so the website kind of fell by the wayside--I should get back to it.
> ...




That should be "thank you", but that's ok 

Sounds cool though.  I figured you were doing classwork and getting beat by Piratecat in writing competitions


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 27, 2004)

Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> I figured you were doing classwork and getting beat by Piratecat in writing competitions




"Wait. . . Strike that. Reverse it."

  -- Willy Wonka


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> That should be "thank you", but that's ok



I knew I could always count on you, Sharpeyes.



			
				Wolfspirit said:
			
		

> Sounds cool though. I figured you were doing classwork and getting beat by Piratecat in writing competitions



I guess you missed my celebratory gloating posts that I finished school in December, and got a new job that I love? 

There's been a lot to gloat about lately.

I'm currently holed up rubbing my hands and chortling with glee about something I will reveal later this spring. Keep an eye on my sig in a few months--I'll post links to it when it goes up.


----------



## ledded (Feb 27, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> I guess you missed my celebratory gloating posts that I finished school in December, and got a new job that I love?



Wait... "job?"... "love?"... are you sure those 2 words can go in the same sentence? Are you sure you are actually getting paid? 

Wow. I didnt know you could do that.  



			
				Sialia said:
			
		

> There's been a lot to gloat about lately.



Congrat's for it, even if I dont get that whole job-love thing you were talking about. 

EDIT: BTW, I checked out your gallery, and I love the art.  *Very* good stuff.


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

ledded said:
			
		

> Wait... "job?"... "love?"... are you sure those 2 words can go in the same sentence? Are you sure you are actually getting paid?
> 
> . . .
> EDIT: BTW, I checked out your gallery, and I love the art. *Very* good stuff.



As you can probably tell by this point, I get turned on by some pretty strange stuff.

They're not only paying me, they're paying me really well.

I have discovered that it is easier to get paid a lot of money for doing a job no one else wants than it is to get paid to do something everyone else wants to do.

So there's a market for twisted fetishes.

I'm a happy, happy camper.

For those who have read the Dylrath stuff in the Early Years thread, you can probably appreciate that part of what I love about this job is the continuous sensation that everything is moving way too fast, I have almost but not quite more balls in the air than I am able to juggle, and that if I screw up, the crash is gonna spill out in so many directions for such a long time that there will be evidence of the disaster for several generations of employees. 

For those of you who grok Cadrienne better, I work with a team of people I admire and respect and enjoy, and for some mysterious reason, they really like me. 

Everything I know about team managment I learned from RPGs . . .

Edit: Thanks for checking out my gallery! Glad you liked it!


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 27, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> I work with a team of people I admire and respect and enjoy, and for some mysterious reason, they really like me.




I don't find that mysterious at all.  But has your team met Quevee or Jo yet?


----------



## KidCthulhu (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's a game for the everyone to play.  I was listening to Guster yesterday, and they have a song that always reminds me of Sharra.  What songs would you put on the Defenders Mix disk?  

I'm also thinking of doing a Nolin-only disk.  Let's face it, he's the bard, it's harder to limit him to one song.  What would you put on there?  Yes, Peter Frampton is mandatory (thank you Contact and Sialia).


----------



## Sialia (Feb 27, 2004)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I don't find that mysterious at all. But has your team met Quivie or Jo yet?



Er.

Um.

No.

I hope not.

That's probably why they still like me.

Sometimes learning from experience involves _not_ repeating certain behaviors . . . and I have found there are a limited number of people who get turned on by being called an idiot, and you can't marry all of them.

Well, _I_ can't, at least.


----------



## thatdarncat (Feb 27, 2004)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I don't find that mysterious at all.  But has your team met Quevee or Jo yet?




Evil. Evil evil evil. but we already knew that.


----------



## WizarDru (Feb 28, 2004)

Siala, 

 just thought I'd mention that I finally got around to checking out your gallery, and I really, really like the "Never Afeared are We" picture.  It's just great, really.

Have you ever done prints of some of these pieces?


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 1, 2004)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> On a similar vein, the ones that really get me are the diamond commercials. One I watched flat out said that women will love their diamonds more than they love their significant others! Someone needs to put a muzzle on these people, seriously.
> 
> Diamonds aren't even that valuable! They're just _the_ perfect instance of artificial inflation of a product. I can't wait until our knowledge of chemistry and geology is good enough to create diamonds... I mean, it's just carbon matrices, right?



Eeeuhm, allready done mate, you need to do a spectrum analysis or sumpthing to notice the difference, the impurities you find in normals diamonds are absent. Diamond-traders in Antwerp are going bananas over it...

EDIT : allright, I vow never ever ever to reply to a post again before reading the rest of the pages. Someone allready beat me to it. Aaah well. I'll just wise-ass about something else then. Cheers.


----------



## Sialia (Mar 1, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Siala,
> 
> just thought I'd mention that I finally got around to checking out your gallery, and I really, really like the "Never Afeared are We" picture. It's just great, really.
> 
> Have you ever done prints of some of these pieces?



Thanks!

I've done a few "prints" for my personal use (i.e. to send to Mom) on my inkjet. It doesn't handle color as well as a high end printer might.

I lose my reds particularly.

I'd love to do something professional with my art at some point. I just haven't found quite the right project yet. One of the hardest constraints to doing anything professional is being able to get stuff to come out on schedule as instructed. The current method of "drawing when the mood strikes me" and "just seeing what comes out" is very limiting. I'd like to be able to use the ability at will.

Feedback from folks here on the boards has been immensely helpful in getting the muse to talk to me more often and say more interesting things.


----------



## ledded (Mar 1, 2004)

Sialia said:
			
		

> <snip>
> Feedback from folks here on the boards has been immensely helpful in getting the muse to talk to me more often and say more interesting things.



Yes, I've found that threats of violence and witholding of basic necessesities doesnt seem to bother the muse either way.  Hard little bastard, that muse can be sometimes.


----------



## Bronz Dragon (Mar 8, 2004)

*Imported Discussion*



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> [I’m indebted to Rainer Thonnes for telling me about this little ditty, which appears in an anthology called Catscript, edited by Marie Angel. However, it was first published in 1933 in a limited edition of Geoffrey Taylor’s poems entitled A Dash of Garlic. The _baited breath spelling is clearly not that new._]*"*GW



I think that was intentional and a pun.  Not ragging on ya, just expressing a thought.  I've been guilty of similar misspellings myself (at least I'm not a wizard).  Something's wrong with the English language today, though.  Either people haven't been studying it enough (my Father, a College professor, is often heard to complain about High School graduates who don't even have a basic grasp of grammar), or it has mutated so much and so many words have been added or dropped that people often use them incorrectly in such sayings as this, which use anachronistic words or meanings.  My personal favourite(to hate) is 'Highly doubt'.  Don't ask me to explain why, but it's just wrong dammit!

  It really is a sad state of affairs when people who have learned English as a second language can correct people who have been speaking and learning it since birth.

  The only solution I can think of is for people to read more classic literature.  Dickens, anyone?

  - BD


----------



## the Jester (Mar 9, 2004)

Bronz Dragon said:
			
		

> My personal favourite(to hate) is 'Highly doubt'.  Don't ask me to explain why, but it's just wrong dammit!




Unless you say it when you're high.


----------



## orchid blossom (Mar 15, 2004)

We just recieved an email from our DM detailing treasure and a note found with it.  The note reads thusly:

"My erudite Professor.  If you would, please identify the included items.  Some of them are the result of our own work out here in the bay, others are from our fine friend with the huge galley.  Either way their true owners won't be needing them any more.  Ha ha!   Yours truly, *P. C.*

Sad that the first thing we thought was "Piratecat!"


----------



## Sialia (May 25, 2004)

So, umn. The embarassing moment. To appreciate this, you have to realize that my parents are the kind of people that the Eric's Grandma rule was made for. If I keep my posts to things I could post in front of them, I won't come close to saying anything that would worry Grandma. And, uh, I don't let them know I post here at all anyway.

So, the story:

For an engagement present, one of my bridesmaids gave me a mandoline that came with with a whole bunch of fiddly vegetable garnish making appliances.

One of the doodads was supposed to make corkscrew shaped curlicues. I'll attach a photo of the thing. What the hey, here's one of a mandoline, too, just in case you've never seen one, and didn't get why the thought of Nolin strumming one was inherently humorous as typos go.

ANyway, I was fascinated by the device and went in to the kitchen and got a carrot. I strolled back to the living room to sit amongst the wreckage of the party with my mom and a few leftover bridesmaids. The guests were pretty much gone by this point.

And I could not get the darn thing to work. I stuck it in the carrot and twirled it around and around and around, and no corkscrew curlicues. Nada. 

So my father walks in to the room, and looks at me bent over the thing in my lap and says innocently enough "What are you doing?"

And without even thinking about what I was saying, I replied "I'm trying to screw this carrot but the thing isn't working," I said, and then turning to my mother without really having heard what I had just said, I added "Mom, I don't get it, do I have to take it out at some point?"

You have to imagine the look on my mother's face as she tried _not_ to tell me that there are certain things she didn't think she was ever going to have to explain to me because she expected me to have learned them in college, because she wasn't quite sure she could get away with saying _that_ in front of my father.


----------



## BSF (May 25, 2004)

Okey Dokey!  I can see where that might be a tad embarassing.  But, I laughed and trust me, I was laughing with you, not at you.  Thanks for sharing, 'cause a laugh is always nice.  ;D


----------



## thatdarncat (May 26, 2004)

I don't know if I should laugh, cry, groan or face plant the keyboard. Priceless!


----------



## Wolfspirit (May 26, 2004)

That's sort of like my ~60 year old aunt turning to me and saying, "I'd bang him!" in response to a commercial with Emeril playing in the background that I didn't hear at Grandma's Christmas Dinner Table this year.  A few of my older relatives wanted to know why me and my sister were laughing so hard.

Darn funny, Sialia.

Hey, while on the (off) topic of "non-Eric's Grandma posts", I'm currently working on a SH for a game that is 18 and up, with the resulting mature content.  I'm pretty sure that I can clean things up a bit to make it PG-13, but not something I'd want my Grandma to read.  Of course, most of my favorite SHs have references to torture, murder, Pre-marital Hanky Panky and the like, so are the standards a bit looser in Story Hour?  Thoughts?


----------



## KidCthulhu (May 26, 2004)

Si, I had forgotten all about that story.  Good to remember it.  

I now have a new filter for naughtyness on my posts, which is the sweet, kindly face of your father.


----------

